# [LINUX]1.DHCP Client abstellen? 2.Benutzerverwaltung



## Gudy (19. November 2003)

Hi, also ich habe 2 Probleme. Ich will Debian mit Samba als Fileserver nutzen,  auch fast schon. 

Mit Benutzerverwaltung habe ich mich schon beschäftigt und das  auch alles ganz gut. Ich habe 2 User die in der selben group sind. Wenn aber user 1 einen Neuen Ordner erstellt, hat User 2 keinen zugriff auf diesen neuen Ordner. wie kann ich also den chmod rwxrwxr-- stellen?


2 Problem
Wie stell ich den DHCP Client unter Debian ab?
Denn wenn ich den Debianrechner mit ifconfig.... neue einstellungen zuweise sind die nach einem reboot wieder weg


----------



## hulmel (19. November 2003)

Zu 1.: Man samba auch zu einer Maske "zwingen". Einfach in den man-pages nach force suchen.
"man smb.conf" und dann "/force" sollte die Lösung bringen.

Zu 2.: Ich habe kein Debian, unter "/etc/rc.d" sollte sich was zu "dhcp" finden lassen.


----------



## JohannesR (20. November 2003)

Trag das einfach in deine /etc/networks/interfaces ein:

```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet dhcp
```

eth0 solltest du natuerlich mit deinem Interface ersetzen.


----------



## Sway (20. November 2003)

Falls du richtwerte brauchst, bei mir sieht die so aus.

```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address         192.168.168.250
netmask         255.255.255.0
network         192.168.168.0
broadcast       192.168.168.254
gateway         192.168.168.230
```


----------

